# training for upland



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Well my lab is in his first year of hunting and has done alright on the waterfowl which is all i have been training him for. I just need to start training him for some upland work now. I haven't really found any info on training for this other then in a wolters book I have.

Where would be a good source to get info on training for pheasants? I plan on taking him with me as it is because i dont think he will be a problem as far as getting to far in front as his OB is alright, I just wont expect too much as he has no training.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

After you throw Wolter's book away, you can train the dog. Really, there's very little to it to transition him for upland. If he'll stay in range, that's 99% of it. If he's a handling dog, he sits to one whistle. I used two whistles to turn them. In other words, when they got to the outer limits of their range, I'd blow two whistle blast which mean "no, too far". Then motion and walk either right or left. You can do this while you're actually hunting or train him using pigeons. Put the pigeons out in a Z pattern so he's continually searching right to left. I really don't think you'll have a problem as long as his obedience is as good as you think. I think once you start him quartering, it may not be. Range control is ALWAYS a Lab's biggest problem.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Part of the issue is to train yourself too. And this is where I always screwed up. When your lab goes birdy don't freeze waiting for the flush. As soon as your dog goes hot get right up behind him. That rooster is making tracks infront of the dog, streching the range. Get right up there. Guys tell you that flushers push the birds into running. They are already running.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> When your lab goes birdy don't freeze waiting for the flush. As soon as your dog goes hot get right up behind him.


Dick, you are soooooo right. I've found myself standing there watching and the bird flushes out of range. Now, I am on my labs' ars as soon as they get birdy. Shame on me if I can't keep up with them...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

That is what I would probably do if i am hunting behind only my dog. There will be plenty of times when we will be hunting with multiple dogs and hunters and I dont know if i want to run way ahead of the line or if I want my dog to get way out there when there are 10 other hunters and 3 other dogs around.

The thing is I would be telling my dog two different things in these different situations.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Don't under any circumstances introduce your dog to pheasants with 10 other hunters, let them go one way and you go the other until the dog has a understanding of whats expected of him.

Teach the dog to hup on command and you won't have to chase him. do it as yard training and then hunt alone just you and him until hes reliable.

I wouldn't hunt one of my dogs with 10 people period


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

for the most part it will only be me and him and maybe a buddy or two. But there are times when i go to SD or with fam. in MN where we are covering huge peices of CRP or corn/sunflowers with a lot of people/dogs that i wouldn't like leaving him behind for but I suppose I wont set him up for failure yet by having him out there.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the sound of the shotgun barrage of 10 people hammering away at flocks of pheasants can easily scare the hell out of even a experienced dog much less a pup.

Let him learn the game before you subject him to that its easier to avoid problems than to solve them.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob is right on for group hunts.

The differance of a good clean shot and no shot can be 20 steps. You walk, not run, that in a few seconds if you get up behind the lab when he is birdy. The educated rooster isn't going to stop running if you shut everything down. He has been conditioned by previous success. He will zig on the ground to confuse the scent, boogy in a line and flush out of range. Some of that happens because hunters will use the same pattern to work specific covers and the birds cue in on that pattern. Hunters will park on the same approach all season, walk the same direction, post the same places, etc. Mix it up and you will scramble the plan.

Don't ever be intimidated by large tracts when you are by yourself. Read the cover and jump right in. Your success rate will always average higher when you are alone. And a lot less confusion for the dog. His concentration will be better.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a 2.5 year lab and I echo what these guys are saying about controlling the environment by limiting hunters and dogs. Do your own thing the first year and you will have a great dog for the next 10.


----------

